# go0d shot



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

:nod:


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i love your snake


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nice pic


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I am so freaking jealous it makes me sick.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

how much was it and how big will it grow 2? wot size enclosure can u keep them in?? im talkin for life here! thanks paul


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i want 1 so bad


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

yea me 2


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

wat is that its awesome looking?


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

a green tree boa aint it? the babies are bright yellow or are red in colour when babies and later on as adults become bright green!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Cool little snake!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Good looking snake man. i used to have a 4ft ball python miss having him around


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice pic


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very nice GTP







Hows it's temperment?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> :nod:


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW amzing pics love you snake


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

thank and he's one mean SOB..


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

damn thats a crazy ass snake...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very good looking snake.

The feeding pic is cool.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

amazing coloring! What a great pet


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WOW those pics are great!! I think its the eyes that draw me to the last picture.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

yes all tho it is a lovely snake beautiful colours very attractive these snakes are more of a show piece, normally very mean and aggressive dont like 2 be handled very much,will turn a lovely bright green wen older and can get 2 around 3ft or more.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A GTP will get a lot bigger than 2 or 3 feet. Heck, my irian jaya carpet python will and green tree pythons are way bigger.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

ok my bad they they can get 2 around 6ft and with a girth of around 3inch or so.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Great shots and a great snake. GTP's are my fave snake. I'd deffinately have one if the parents werent afraid of snakes


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes that is a beautiful snake. I would love to have one if it werent for the girlfriend. I have never seen one of those around here.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

any picture updates?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

platinum1683 said:


> Yes that is a beautiful snake. I would love to have one if it werent for the girlfriend. I have never seen one of those around here.










Same situation here. Sucks right?

Beautiful snake, keep those pics coming. How long does it usually take for the coloring to make significant changes? is there a specific order to the color phases they go through?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Any more pics? I would love to see how he is growing!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> Any more pics? I would love to see how he is growing!


VOTE FOR ME FOR NON POTM


----------

